# The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (2011)



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2011)

**

​


----------



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2011)

This trailer has a gritty feeling but the English trailer for the Swedish film adaption is what I was expecting

*Spoiler*: _TGWDT_ 




[HULU]64A8u-70RWkmN1xWiqgupQ[/HULU]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe the American version will actually be better this time around. I think the original left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the swedish one, and I've read all the books. Excited to see what Fincher will be able to pull off, but holy shit that was one crap ass trailer! (The first one).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't get what was so good about the movies. I've seen all three of them (there were three, right? I can't even remember now) and thought they were kinda okay, but generally pointless and boring in several parts.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

IMO, the Hollywood Lisbeth Salander looks closer to what Larsson described in the novel compared to the Swedish version.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2011)

English version is going to fuck this movie up.

Leave it alone.. it's good as it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Nah, I think it'll be good. The trailer looks all right to me. It could also expand and make it more interesting than the original movie which dragged in parts.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2011)

Now this is an attention grabber


----------



## Sine (Jun 3, 2011)

although i liked the novels themselves; i found the original film trilogy underwhelming and average. high hopes this time around.

mara looks great


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2011)

Saw the trailers while I at the movies yesterday, had no idea what I was looking at.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 4, 2011)

I have hopes this one could be as good as the first swedish one. Part 2 and 3 were entertaining too but a little step backward. Felt too much like a Tv series (which I think they ended up doing by cutting the films in chapters )


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2011)

I dont like the trailer. Too disorienting and confusing. If I wasnt familiar with the original, I'd have absolutely no idea what I was watching and doubt I'd see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the trailer for the same reason you dislike it.  Too many trailers resort to giving away the entire film these days.  This one went in the opposite direction and decided to baffle us.

Someone watched A Clockwork Orange before they made this trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the trailer focused too much on action. This isn't an action movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

Got a Dirty Film clean it up with Orbits


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer looks very faithful but like the Swedish ones I will not watch. Not a pureist or anything but I rather my experience with the books remain untouched. 

Craig as blomkvist is good I must say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, he looks like a good fit for that role. The sex scene will be so much steamier now.


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't read the books, I've only seen the movies (the Sweedish versions, obviously), but I never liked them.

They're just too..._too_ for me. Too much violence, too much sex, too much anger. They're so gritty that they're spitting up asphalt. Which isn't always a bad thing...but I feel like they're just extreme for the sake of being extreme. I don't mind when something is extremely violent or crude as long if if uses that crudeness to say something about the characters or society or etc. etc.. A Clockwork Orange, for example, is pretty...uh...graphic, but it's graphic for _clear_ reasons. I guess I just always felt like The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and its sequels were just going for shock value and guttural reactions more than anything else.

(To be clear, I wasn't expecting the movie to be A Clockwork Orange or even approach that level, I was just using that as an example.)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 7, 2011)

Which is why I never liked the follow up titles after The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, I think that if Fincher can take the Manuscript which looked liked it needed tweeking anyway and make it a Strong film in the vein of Seven then Ill be happy. We know what the themes in the book are anyway but because it was an un published manuscript and the plot was all over the place I think we might be able to fix all that.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 7, 2011)

Adaptions mostly suck,I getting my hopes up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Seeing as how I thought the original movies weren't all that to begin with, I think this one can only go up.



Well, that's not entirely true. It is Hollywood, after all, they produce a lot of garbage.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 9, 2011)

so will the hollywood will improvise it and do someone can update when is the english version will be released?? thanks


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sure that Fincher and his writers will have tweaked the Manuscript for The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by fleshing out important threads and junkering everything else...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll say, I'll give the actress props for her look as Lisbeth Salander. Real piercings and all.

Hard to believe she was the main girl from the Nightmare on Elm Street remake.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 22, 2011)

Runtime: 3:45

*EDIT*: Added Youtube vid to first post


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2011)

I think a Rooney Mara Oscar nomination seems plausible.  Very impressive work in that trailer.  I have seen her in a few other films and I didn't realize she was capable of a character like this.

I'm not arguing that she did a better job than Noomi or anything.  I need to see the film first.  I am arguing that Noomi basically played herself or at the very least it wasn't a stretch for her to do the part.  Rooney Mara is completely out of her comfort zone here and it looks like she has done an excellent job.

The trailer also proves that the film will at least be beautifully shot.

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2011)

Still wont watch it. .


----------



## Tifa (Sep 22, 2011)

At first I thought it was a parody  But maybe it's good


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2011)

Gonna watch it. Hard to believe this is the chick who played Erica Albright in Social Network... wow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Shit's gonna be good. Way better than the original.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Adaptions mostly suck,I getting my hopes up.



I can't remember ever posting in this thread, much less writing this. I'm awaiting the godly soundtrack by Trent Reznor.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit's gonna be good. Way better than the original.


This.

The original sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> The original sucked.



I wouldn't say the original sucked per say. But it was incredibly overrated. Slow, kind of boring in spots, and generally underwhelming given its ludicrous hype.

I'm confident that Hollywood will spice things up with mindless action and better pacing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

The original wasn't bad at all, IMO.

It delivered to an extent. 

In this adaptation, we even have Daniel Craig.  (Man is a good actor, no doubt about it)

But with today's grittier movies, this one can really pull off a frickin ride of emotions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Not bad, just not great.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

*The Girl With the Comic Book Tattoo*

_Not content with Hollywood stardom, quirky heroine Lisbeth Salander is making the jump to the world of comics next year._



So read the book -> watch the movie -> read the comics.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 11, 2011)

ill probably end up checking it out.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 25, 2011)

Via Official Tumblr


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Should be a decent film. Though I'm not sure about a comic book. :sleepy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo The Comic
Rated M*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it will be likely rated M. Its going to be published by Vertigo which is the more mature line from DC comics.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 25, 2011)

Rooney Mara better not give less than a Grade A performance of Lisbeth Salander. 

There will be Hell to pay if she doesn't .

And I hope they flesh out Lisbeth's character in this adaption. At least give her a first-person narrative .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think Fincher would have chosen her if she wasn't capable.  Pretty much all of the big actresses seemed interested in the part.

And I think all of the promotional material I have seen and heard looks promising.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

If the comic ends up having a stronger narrative than the Film I'm buying the comic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

But the show has more zombie sound effects.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Two New TV Spots for The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*

_Columbia Pictures has released two new TV spots for David Fincher's The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, hitting theaters on December 21._

Read more: Two New TV Spots for The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - ComingSoon.net


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

*'Dragon Tattoo' director David Fincher talks Oscar campaigning and his new film's chances*



> Nobody has seen David Fincher’s much-anticipated film version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (in theaters Dec. 21), but there’s already Oscar buzz building for Rooney Mara (Lisbeth Salander) and director David Fincher, who’s been nominated twice before (for The Social Network and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button). So what does Fincher think about Dragon Tattoo‘s Oscar chances? “There’s too much anal rape in this movie” to get nominated, he says, half-jokingly. “I think we’re very safe.”



Read More -


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, it is a pretty brutal movie. There are 2 rape scenes IIRC.

I still have hope that this will win Best Picture of the Year .


----------



## illmatic (Nov 22, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) has been rated *R * for '_brutal violent content including rape and torture, strong sexuality, graphic nudity, and language'_.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 2, 2011)

or


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E7O-CfJohk8[/YOUTUBE]

HNNNNGGGGG

i wasn't a hundred percent about seeing this but damn


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2011)

Really wish I hadn't watched the original films, because this will definitely be a thousand times more epic.

Rooney


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Should be better than the original for sure. I thought those ones were rather lackluster.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2011)

The first was great, the second was very...bland.

Oh and... ROOOOONEY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Rape scene stole the show. I wonder if it'll be as good in the remake? America is afraid of rape.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Really wish I hadn't watched the original films, because this will definitely be a thousand times more epic.
> 
> Rooney



From the trailers i've seen it looks exactly the same albeit with a banging soundtrack, wish i could be as enthusiastic as you.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2011)

It's Fincher though. It will be magic.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

Rooney is my new celebrity crush

She was given the Break Out Performance Award by the _National Board of Review_ for her performance as Lisabeth Salander.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Rooney is my new celebrity crush
> 
> She was given the Break Out Performance Award by the _National Board of Review_ for her performance as Lisabeth Salander.



She looks pretty decent normally, but as Lisbeth she looks like an ugly monster.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, I actually crushed on her as Lisabeth first, then I saw how she really looked for the first time today. Man, I'm weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Different strokes.

I guess she has that goth thing going for her, but I've seen goth chicks look much hotter than that in high school.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She looks pretty decent normally, but as Lisbeth she looks like an ugly monster.



Lisbeth is not supposed to be hot . The book describes her as an anorexic teen (Mara actually nailed that part better than Rapace did). 

Although  it would be a huge plus if she were hot.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 2, 2011)

The book does say she is attractive just not in a conventional way. Dragan Armansky describes her as being attractive to him possibly because she is foreign to him or something. Even though he has daughters her age.



> _“Armansky’s star researcher was a pale, anorexic young woman who had hair as short as a fuse, and a pierced nose and eyebrows. She had a wasp tattoo about an inch long on her neck, a tattooed loop around the biceps of her left arm, and another around her left ankle. On those occasions when she had been wearing a tank top, Armansky saw that she had a dragon tattoo on her left shoulder blade. She was a natural redhead, but she dyed her hair raven black. (…)  She did not in fact have an eating disorder, Armansky was sure of that. She seemed to consume every type of junk food. She had simply been born thin, with slender bones that made her look girlish and fine-limbed with small hands, narrow wrists, and childlike breasts. She was twenty-four, but she sometimes looked fourteen.” (_p. 32)



pedobear.jpg


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 3, 2011)

I've yet to actually read the book, but I gotta say, I love the way this trailer looks. Definitely one of the movies I have to watch this month.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

So has anyone watched the 8 minute trailer?  If so... was it good?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 3, 2011)

I watched the trailer a while ago. I hadn't realized it ran for eight minutes! That's pretty damn long for a trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

An 8 minute trailer is vintage Fincher.  The same can be said about the Rooney Mara topless poster.  Both of these things prove that Fincher has complete creative control over this project.  I consider this to be a very good sign.

Now go watch The Game.  You can stream it on Netflix.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

Where is the trailer Rukia? Link it if you can please.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 3, 2011)

I posted a link on the previous page


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Lisbeth is not supposed to be hot . The book describes her as an anorexic teen (Mara actually nailed that part better than Rapace did).
> 
> Although  it would be a huge plus if she were hot.



I know, but some people think she is.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 5, 2011)

First review out
Reviewer got in trouble for releasing this early review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like they got the rape scene down.

Winner.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Rooney Mara won "Breakthrough Performance" from the National Board of Review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd rape that performance.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 20, 2011)

I read some reviews that say after seeing the 2011 version they still prefer the 2009 version.

so much for the hype and around $100 mill budget.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read some reviews that say after seeing the 2011 version they still prefer the 2009 version.
> 
> so much for the hype and around $100 mill budget.


Probably just anti-American nostalgiafags.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rape scene stole the show. I wonder if it'll be as good in the remake? America is afraid of rape.



And i*c*st, and there's actually been quite a bit of it this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read some reviews that say after seeing the 2011 version they still prefer the 2009 version.


Hmm.  Interesting since I read several reviews that said the opposite.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Rooney is gorgeous. Yall b' hatin. Go watch Youth in Revolt and obviously The Social Network


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like her.  And from everything I have heard... she was an excellent choice for this.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah. Wish her eyebrows weren't blonde. They probably did it to take away from her looks.

Anyway, I'm legitimately excited for this. Don't know when I will see it though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I do.  Tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll have to wait till the weekend

I am watching this though I'm hyped


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck. I'm going with my Aunt to see this, we've both read the whole series, and seen the three Swedish adaptations of it.

But I don't know when she gets off work .


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching the rape scene with your aunt? Awwwwwwwkward!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I really haven't thought about how awkward that will be . I just hope she doesn't look at me while the scene is happening....hopefully.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

So I just got done seeing it.  Really enjoyed.  Definitely will see again in theaters.  And I definitely intend on adding it to the old blu-ray collection someday.





Vault said:


> Watching the rape scene with your aunt? Awwwwwwwkward!


Tell me about it.  I thought it was weird last year when I watched Black Swan with my mom and sister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Watching the rape scene with your aunt? Awwwwwwwkward!


Indeed.


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Now that you mention it, I really haven't thought about how awkward that will be . I just hope she doesn't look at me while the scene is happening....hopefully.


Methinks you're going to try and cop a feel. 


Pics of your hot aunt?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Methinks you're going to try and cop a feel.
> 
> ...



Would you like to see the pics of a 57 year old smoker :ho?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Depends: how big are her hooters?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Important info for CMX.

I think Mr. Skin has his work cut out for him.  

The nudity didn't last long.  Neither did the sex.  But there were 5-6 nude scenes in the film.

I also thought my audience had a lot of elderly people in it.  I wonder how much research they did before they decided to see this.  lmao.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Important info for CMX.
> 
> I think Mr. Skin has his work cut out for him.
> 
> ...



The elderly are the main people who have read the novels . 

You won't believe how surprised my teacher was when she figured out a 17 year old kid like me was reading them .




CrazyMoronX said:


> Depends: how big are her hooters?


I haven't seen them in person, but I'll tell ya as soon as I see'em .

Oh, CMX, you're probably the funniest person in this section .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

The girl with the dragon tattoo also made me want to get back into smoking.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

don't relapse Rukia


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The girl with the dragon tattoo also made me want to get back into smoking.



Damn Rukia, this movie must have had an impact on ya .

Ah shit, I haven't considered what my buddies at school will think of me . I've been crazy about this movie for about 4 months now, and have gotten most of them interested enough to go to the theater to see it. 

Now they might think I'm a psychopath, with all the brutality and sex in this movie. I was already nicknamed "Dexter"(Dexter Morgan) for my speech about books in my Sophomore year.

I wonder what they'll think up next .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Important info for CMX.
> 
> I think Mr. Skin has his work cut out for him.
> 
> ...


Well the nudity in the original lasted all of 4 seconds if I recall. And her boobs were saggy, tiny, and deflated anyway. Kind of gross.

The real question is: was the rape scene top quality? 


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The elderly are the main people who have read the novels .
> 
> You won't believe how surprised my teacher was when she figured out a 17 year old kid like me was reading them .
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> don't relapse Rukia


Remember to adjust your weight figures for sagging based on this formula:

Tit Weight x Size / (Age / 100).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2011)

The rape scene and sex scenes were so unsettling for me to watch. I will never look at Rooney Mara the same...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh I don't know.  You might not even recognize her in her next role.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Fucking Bjurman


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot to add. 

US version 10x better than the Swedish version.

Better cast, best directing, better scripting, better EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldn't say that the American version is better than the Swedish version. They both did very well with their own adaptations of Stieg Larsson's first book in the Millennium trilogy. I will admit that the American version had an advantage over its predecessor in that they were able to accurately study the book more as well as the Swedish movie and decide what to take and what not to take from it. The Americans went by the first book, which made me one happy, satisfied moviegoer. Before I knew the movie was coming out on December 21st, I made sure to read the book and watch the Swedish version. And now, I've watched Fincher's. 

If I hadn't checked imdb.com first, I wouldn't have known that Captain von Trapp and the Princess Bride were in here. It's been a while since I've seen them in the movies. Oh yeah, I'm surprised that Lisbeth's hacker-former-mentor Plague was here, too. Cool. Daniel Craig plays a great Mikael Blomkvist. Rooney Mara is an excellent Lisbeth Salander. I really don't have much to criticize here.


----------



## jux (Jan 23, 2012)

WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR/NOT WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR?

(It is David Fincher though.)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

jux said:


> WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR/NOT WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR?
> 
> (It is David Fincher though.)


Worth paying money for.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2012)

I have yet to get properly pumped for this movie. Not even Fincher's name is enough for me, since the last movie of his I really enjoyed was the Zodiac. When this project was announced it felt like a waste tbh

so, I hope I will be positively surprised when I watch it this week (probably)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Jerusalem said:


> Forgot to add.
> 
> US version 10x better than the Swedish version.
> 
> Better cast, best directing, better scripting, better EVERYTHING.


 I honestly felt like I was watching the same movie.

It is slightly different, but I didn't think anyone was better than their Swedish counterparts asides from the main actress (and only because she's more attractive).

I feel Craig isn't as cool as the other guy was.


jux said:


> WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR/NOT WORTH PAYING MONEY FOR?
> 
> (It is David Fincher though.)


 It was worth the one buck I spent.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 5, 2012)

Way better than the swedish version. I don't agree on Mara and Craig not being on par with the swedish cast, they gave an excellent performance.
Totally worth the money, heck the opening sequence alone  is enough to justify the ticket.

9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought they did good jobs, I just liked the other Blomvkist more. I liked the new Lisbeth more though--way hotter and better tits.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

CMX        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it not true? 

You seen Rapace's ugly, deflated, old-African-woman tits?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

I was just loling about how it all comes back to tits with you


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

She deliberately got skinny for that role though, hence the titties

HS Music Contest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Well that could explain some of it, yeah. Muscles are bad for women.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Way better than the swedish version. I don't agree on Mara and Craig not being on par with the swedish cast, they gave an excellent performance.
> Totally worth the money, heck the opening sequence alone  is enough to justify the ticket.
> 
> 9/10



You said it. The first time I went to watch the movie, I was blown away by the opening sequence. It was total cinemagraphic, hard rock music pumping PORN. I have the opening scene on my Favorites list on Youtube. After a while, I watched the movie a second time, just because there was really nothing else that _this_ good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, easily top 5 openings for a movie of all time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it not true?
> 
> You seen Rapace's ugly, deflated, old-African-woman tits?



Hey, she's pretty good looking in Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Makeup is a hell of a thing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 8, 2012)

Hollywood confirmed making two more sequels, based on the novels. 

Seriously, Rooney Mara nailed it. I've never watched the Swedish version, but I can't imagine it being better than the US version. Daniel Craig was awesome as usual.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

They are almost identical, bro.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 8, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Hollywood confirmed making two more sequels, based on the novels.
> 
> *Seriously, Rooney Mara nailed it.* I've never watched the Swedish version, but I can't imagine it being better than the US version. Daniel Craig was awesome as usual.



Rooney Mara did an outstanding job as Lisbeth Salander. Not that Rapace didn't do the same in the Swedish original, which I watched. 

I always knew there'd be sequels to this movie, but is David Fincher directing the next two films? Because I heard that he may not be.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Fincher is a very in-demand director.  He could easily choose other projects.  I liked this movie.  Quite a bit actually.  But my interest will definitely go down if Fincher doesn't return.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Rooney Mara did an outstanding job as Lisbeth Salander. Not that Rapace didn't do the same in the Swedish original, which I watched.
> 
> I always knew there'd be sequels to this movie, but is David Fincher directing the next two films? Because I heard that he may not be.



In fact, Fincher would like to shoot Played with Fire and Kicked the Hornet's Nest back-to-back. My dream of a good Played with Fire adaptation is coming to fruition .

Now all I need is for Joss Whedon to make a faithful adaptation of the Dresden Files, and I can die in peace .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 9, 2012)

The directing was good. Fincher likes these serial killer stories.
Rooney Mara was great, she got raped, then she raped, she went lesbian, she hacked computers, she drove a motorbike like a boss , she was solving mysteries like a boss .. her character was badass as hell..
Thing is the mystery of the film was pretty mediocre and nowhere near Seven.
There was good character development but it wasnt enough to get my attention.
6.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't really think the murder mystery was very strong or compelling.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 9, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> In fact, Fincher would like to shoot Played with Fire and Kicked the Hornet's Nest back-to-back. My dream of a good Played with Fire adaptation is coming to fruition .
> 
> Now all I need is for Joss Whedon to make a faithful adaptation of the Dresden Files, and I can die in peace .



Oh, awesome!!  Thanks for the news, Magnum Bookworm. I can't wait for _The Girl Who Played with Fire_ to be on the big screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Imagine if they remade these movies to be "grittier and darker".


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Eh? The books are already nitty-gritty, and the film The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is as nitty-gritty as it gets.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a good film, but I liked Zodiac much better as Fincher's mystery suspense film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Zodiac is terrific.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Seven is Fincher's best serial killer story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ Eh? The books are already nitty-gritty, and the film The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is as nitty-gritty as it gets.


 That's the joke.


----------

